# RB26DETT SWAP



## angeldunk707 (Jun 19, 2008)

yes im looking to buy a 95-98 s14 because i already have a rb26dett in my hands...i was just curious what it takes to swap it...any custom fabrication?? anything i need to do do convert trannys??? please help


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

no fabricating at all, its a direct bolt on from the factory. even the wiring harness is straight plug and play.


----------



## rb25s14 (Jun 4, 2008)

no way, the wiring harness is not plug and play, theres a company in cali you can send your upper and lower harness to and they can make it plug and play, right now im doin a rb25 in the s14, and some of the things i needed was mounts for the 240 crossmember to mount the engine, the r33 transmission crossmember and mounting brackets for that, i got the mounting brackets from Ruckus racing, i got the whole r33 rear, axles cups hubs and suspension parts i reccomend that,if you do that the r33gts is all wheel steering so you will have to fabricate something to lock them up, you will need to get a driveshaft made or you might be able to use the r33 driveshaft im not shure, i got one made though, i recommend slim fans for cooling because you will have less space, get a different bumper for a frontmnount to fit, and you are going to need a rb25 trans because the rb 26 is an awd trans and thats no good for what you want, iv'e only been working on this, for about two weeks and thats some of the issues i ran into i hope i help you out with your build and if i get any more info ill post


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

its called sarcasm dude. learn it.


----------



## rb25s14 (Jun 4, 2008)

sorry well i couldnt tell the sarcasm without tone of voice, read it to yourself without a sarcastic voice it sounds like your serious and why do you have to be a dick the dude is just asking for help and you have to throw something like that in there, im shure that the purpose of creating this forum was definately not so people could be dicks.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

because that question had been asked many times before. a simple search on here or google would show him what he needed to know. it gets really annoying to see the same shit asked every week.


----------



## TCSjake (Jun 20, 2008)

and under his SN it does say he's an asshole? so there ya go.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

A lot of it will be compatible, but you definitely want to get the electronics right. GL with the swap man.


----------

